

Coelacanth: Lessons from Doom - aw3c2
http://vectorpoem.com/news/?p=74

======
roundsquare
_Doom is about “maneuverability as defense”_

How true. I love games where you have to move like that.

------
swombat
_back then, the idea of a first person shooter was barely established, and
their closest models for many mechanics were from 2D shooters like Robotron,
Berserk and Tempest._

Not strictly true. Wolfenstein was already well-established and had many
clones using its engine.

 _In 1993, the message Doom sent to the videogame world was something like
“use cutting edge technology to make something dark, edgy and violent”._

Again, Wolf 3D did that before Doom.

Good article, mind you, but the lack of mention of Wolf 3D is a bit of a
glaring factual omission.

~~~
badsectoracula
When it comes to mechanics, Wolf3D is very similar to Doom. Also it wasn't as
established as Doom - it didn't had much time to get to that point actually.
Back in 1992 without much Internet access and with id being an unknown
developer, things didn't move around as fast as today.

